# Gearing up for kayak tournament



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Had a good day yesterday practicing on a lake near my home for the upcoming Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail tournament next weekend!! Caught several big crappie including my personal best at 15". Also caught a 1/2 dozen bass, 2 over 20", and a 20" high flying northern pike!! All on my homemade roadrunners!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Job . Just love catching fish on my handmade lures . Good Luck in the Tourny


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet crappie. Can't wait for next weekend. Never been to Indian but will be going up early Friday and fishin all day and stayin in campground. Think the big crappie award has been broke 3 times now. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done! Doubling up on 20" fish is real good!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice lookin fish man! Hope my weekend goes that well!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Practice my a$$, that's a great day on the water! I nearly fell off my barstool when I saw that big bass and big crappie and that little tiny pike! Hilarious!


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondered what kayak you were fishing out of?


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

zero410 said:


> Just wondered what kayak you were fishing out of?


I fish from an Ascend FS10. Caught all of them on my 4'8" ultralight rod. Was a blast!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice looking fish! I haven't decided yet but I might go up for that Tournament as well. I might be meeting with a buddy tonight to do some catfishing, if that doesn't happen I'll probably go up tomorrow morning for some Indian crappies!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats the fish. Bass of that size are a blast from a yak. I have yet to land a 20"er but I have had a few over 16", one just over 18". My heart stops everytime I set the hook and the kayak starts to turn with the fish. Im convinced its the best way to catch big bass. My little brother got his pb largemouth at 20.75" yesterday out of a d10t, must be lucky yaks. lol

I started the big fish crappie off with a 13", then my buddy went to the same lake and pulled in a 14.5"er. If I cant have the big fish award I sure don't want him to have it. Submit that crappie for big fish already....so I can retire from crappie fishing next week......lol.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't submit any...didn't have time/date stamp on the pics. Still working on catching another.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

someone just submitted a 21"er last night!

Anyone going to the Three Lake Throwdown event over on Milton, Berlin, and Deer Creek Reservoir on may 25th? I am hearing that there will be quite a few out of staters going.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

farleybucks said:


> someone just submitted a 21"er last night!
> 
> Anyone going to the Three Lake Throwdown event over on Milton, Berlin, and Deer Creek Reservoir on may 25th? I am hearing that there will be quite a few out of staters going.


 Whaaaaaat. ???????

A 21 inch crappie ..... you mean that largemouth right? Man I surely hope so...my pb crappie is 15.5 inches at 2 pounds 3 oz. I won't even fathom what a 21 inch crappie would weigh. State record for sure though.

We won't be making the next one.....its like a six hour drive each way. Next year your going to have to have a few in southern Ohio to make it up to us. Lol.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

SeanStone said:


> Whaaaaaat. ???????
> 
> A 21 inch crappie ..... you mean that largemouth right? Man I surely hope so...my pb crappie is 15.5 inches at 2 pounds 3 oz. I won't even fathom what a 21 inch crappie would weigh. State record for sure though.
> 
> ...


Deer Creek is in Southern Ohio.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Whaaaaaat. ???????A 21 inch crappie


Ha, yeah a 21" LM!


> Deer Creek is in Southern Ohio.


It is Deer Creek Reservoir in Northeast OH attached to Milton and Berlin.
We still have the Dayton River Event, and the Kiser event not too far from you guys down near cincy! I wouldn't be suprised if Cowan or even Acton makes an appearance next year. We will probably release another survey later in the year to ask for locations. I would like a tentative 2014 schedule ready for our year end event at Midwest Outdoor Experience....but lots 'o fishing to do until then!

Those are some nice fish Bass Mast...you need to make it out to an event!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah cowan and acton would be right at a 2 hour drive for us still....close enough though. I'll be at anything under 3 hours.

Oh and by the way those captions on the pics on the site are hilarious. Very cute. (((You got beat by a girl too.)))


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Oh and by the way those captions on the pics on the site are hilarious. Very cute. (((You got beat by a girl too.)))


HA! I figured you would get a kick out of those...they seemed fitting! I had a ummmm excuse...lol I was on the water a half hour after most and off of the water 2 hours before most....sounds good to me anyway lol!
btw....She kicked some butt!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bass Masterson said:


> Had a good day yesterday practicing on a lake near my home for the upcoming Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail tournament next weekend!! Caught several big crappie including my personal best at 15". Also caught a 1/2 dozen bass, 2 over 20", and a 20" high flying northern pike!! All on my homemade roadrunners!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am really interested in these homemade road runners. Do they have a pretty large hook on them? Or are they just regular sized ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

# 10 hook. But I've caught big fish on them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

